# What gear knob



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Guys

I need advice on what gear knob to go for.

The previous owner changed it for the one below but after having the car for just over a week I dont like it.

Sorry for bad PIC I took it tonight,










Any thoughts?


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Just go for the Forge Big Knob... really good feel and look!!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello... Welcome to the Forum 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome anither vote for the Forge big knob www.forgemotorsport.co.uk  
Heres another site you might want to join www.ttoc,co,uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i have a raffi one for sale - Handcrafted Aluminium hand machined, nice weight to the shifting too.

(check the for sale section - viewtopic.php?f=15&t=132101 )


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

I did delete this post as I put it in the wrong section

Sorry its still here.


----------

